# Loyall dog food by Nutrena?



## tshuntin (Mar 22, 2003)

Do any of you know anything about this food? What do you like or not like? Can any of you unbiased knowledgable food guru's please break down anything good or bad with this food? I have someone who is trying to convice me to feed this food. 

http://www.loyallpetfood.com/Screens/Products/professional.aspx

Thanks in advance for the help. Travis


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

Lots of fillers and mystery ingredients. Low calorie content for a performance food. I wouldn't feed it.


----------



## sqrle1 (Jan 22, 2006)

Depending on the price range you want to try to stay in. 
The food is by far not the best on the market but depending on what price range you want to be in it may be better than others of the same price. 
I don't know what they are charging but if it were over $20.00 for 50# I would look at others.

One thing that you may want to look at also is the number of grains listed. The protein and fat is listed at 31% protein 20% fat. For a performance food that is good however they only have 382 K/cals per cup which is pretty low for a perfomance food. This means for an active dog burning alot of calories you are going to need to feed a good bit. This is going to increase your costs because you will have to feed more than perhaps a higher price food with higher calories. 

JMO....


----------



## Rick_C (Dec 12, 2007)

I'm curious also. Mostly because I'm trying to learn what I can about what is and isn't good for the dogs.

This seems to have a LOT of grains very high in the ingredient list, and I'm always leery of "by-product meal" being first rather than real "meat" but I'm curious what those of you that are way more knowledgeable than me think.

Here is the ingredient list from their site...


*INGREDIENTS*
Poultry by-product meal (natural source of glucosamine and omega-6 
fatty acids), brewers rice, poultry fat (naturally preserved with mixed 
tocopherols), whole wheat, wheat flour, corn gluten meal, beet pulp, 
natural chicken flavoring, flaxseed (natural source of omega-3 fatty 
acids), vegetable oil, spray-dried egg, aspergillus meal (natural source 
of glucosamine), bentonite, potassium chloride, menhaden fishmeal 
(natural source of glucosamine), salt, sodium hexametaphosphate, 
calcium propionate (a preservative), dried brewers yeast, salt, 
yucca schidigera extract, vitamins (vitamin E supplement, vitamin A 
supplement, vitamin D3 supplement, vitamin B12 supplement, niacin 
supplement, riboflavin supplement, calcium pantothenate, pyridoxine 
hydrochloride, biotin, thiamine, menadione sodium bisulfite complex, 
folic acid), minerals (zinc amino acid complex, ferrous sulfate, zinc 
sulfate, iron amino acid complex, copper sulfate, manganese amino 
acid complex, manganese sulfate, ethylenediamine dihyroiodide, 
sodium selenite)


----------



## DougM (May 5, 2008)

The ingredients list:
Poultry by-product meal (natural source of glucosamine and omega-6
fatty acids), brewers rice, poultry fat (naturally preserved with mixed
tocopherols), whole wheat, wheat flour, corn gluten meal, beet pulp,
natural chicken flavoring, flaxseed (natural source of omega-3 fatty
acids), vegetable oil, spray-dried egg, aspergillus meal (natural source
of glucosamine), bentonite, potassium chloride, menhaden fishmeal
(natural source of glucosamine), salt, sodium hexametaphosphate,
calcium propionate (a preservative), dried brewers yeast, salt,
yucca schidigera extract, vitamins (vitamin E supplement, vitamin A
supplement, vitamin D3 supplement, vitamin B12 supplement, niacin
supplement, riboflavin supplement, calcium pantothenate, pyridoxine
hydrochloride, biotin, thiamine, menadione sodium bisulfite complex,
folic acid), minerals (zinc amino acid complex, ferrous sulfate, zinc
sulfate, iron amino acid complex, copper sulfate, manganese amino
acid complex, manganese sulfate, ethylenediamine dihyroiodide,
sodium selenite)

I wouldn't use it for my dogs. I don't like the top-loading with grains (4 of the top 6 ingredients...followed by beet pulp), don't know why they have bentonite (clay) in there, or why they added salt. I'd prefer a meat meal to a meat by-product meal, although menhaden meal and egg are good protein/omega-3 sources.

In short, too much crap, not enough of the good stuff.


----------



## sqrle1 (Jan 22, 2006)

If you want to read a good book about nutrition and small animals. Look on Ebay for a book called Small Animal Clinical Nutrition. Good book for all kinds of dog issues and will shed a little light on dog foods and their makeups. It will also explain what a canine actually needs and how some personal decisions on ingredients are just that personal and don't really affect a canine. Such as by products and corn. 

JMO....


----------



## Steve Shaver (Jan 9, 2003)

tshuntin said:


> Do any of you know anything about this food? What do you like or not like? Can any of you unbiased knowledgable food guru's please break down anything good or bad with this food? I have someone who is trying to convice me to feed this food.
> 
> http://www.loyallpetfood.com/Screens/Products/professional.aspx
> 
> Thanks in advance for the help. Travis


 


Bought bag to ry myself T. Dont think I'll buy anymore.


----------



## Rockstar1 (Apr 4, 2009)

I am a professional Field Trialer. I run Brittany's and Setter. I run in the UFTA and BDC circuits. I have been featured on Bennelli's American BIrd Hunter, Kent Hrbek Outdoors, and also appeared on Southern Outdoors. I have been ranked as high as thirteenth in the BDC and finished as high as 10 at the UFTA Nationals. Between me and my partner that I field trial with we have tried almost every food out there. Loyall is by far the best food on the market. If you don't believe me try it and keep an open mind about it. I had a hard time keeping weight on my dogs because I ran them so much. I would feed them as muchas they would eat. When I started feeding Loyall my dogs actually got fat because they liked the food so much so I had to cut them back. I am currently feeding half to two-thirds of what I fed on all the other feeds. They are maintaining there weight, have more energy, and perform a whole lot better. Almost everyone I have talked to that has tried it said they will not feed anything else. Do your research on it. One of the things that sets it apart from every other food is the way it is cooked. There exclusive Opti-Cook system insures that every batch is cooked the same. This system helps ensure that the food is cooked just right so that the nutrients can be absorbed. If you don't believe me just try it. The dogs go to the bathroom less which means they are absorbing the nutrients. Not only that the stool is actually solid instead of runny. I don't believe there is a better food on the market at this time and if you don't believe me just try it and try it for at least a month. Its worth the money and you will see a noticeable difference in your dogs health on the positive side


----------



## Matt R (Jun 20, 2009)

Poultry by-product meal, wheat, and wheat flour. Not ingredients I look for in a premium dog food. If its priced right and you like it... go for it, but not for me.

Rockstar, you sound like they sponsor you? Getting free product? Any good, reputable company knows how to manufacture dog food for consistency. Opti-Cook is marketing, plain and simple.


----------



## brent mccoy (Dec 23, 2008)

I tried it for a month. My male lost 4 lbs. in one month not to mention loose stools and a dole coat. Did not work well at all. Just my two cents.


----------



## 1st retriever (Sep 2, 2008)

brent mccoy said:


> I tried it for a month. My male lost 4 lbs. in one month not to mention loose stools and a dole coat. Did not work well at all. Just my two cents.


I have had the opposite reaction. Nice shiney soft coats and firm stools. Might not be the best but it's better than what they were on.


----------

